# Spielzeit von Half-Life 2 & Team Fortress 2 wird nicht mitgeloggt



## realschizo (7. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe mal wieder Lust Half-Life 2 zu zocken. Mir ist dann Gestern aufgefallen, dass die Spielzeit nicht im meinen Profil steht.
Ich benutze die ''The Orange Box''. Hat das was damit zu tun? Die Datei heißt bei mir hl2.exe.
Blasc blinkt auch nicht Rot wenn ich Half-Life 2 laufen habe.

Von Team Fortress 2 weiß ich jetzt nicht, habe es wieder deinstalliert.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2013)

Bei den Spielen auf Source-Engine gibt es mittlerweile irgendein Erkennungsproblem bei den Pfaden, weil die alle über HL2.exe gestartet werden.
Eigentlich war das implementiert. Kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht beheben ist aber notiert.


----------



## realschizo (7. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei den Spielen auf Source-Engine gibt es mittlerweile irgendein Erkennungsproblem bei den Pfaden, weil die alle über HL2.exe gestartet werden.
> Eigentlich war das implementiert. Kann ich auf die Schnelle nicht beheben ist aber notiert.



OK. Danke dir 

Grüße Schizo


----------

